# X non parte dopo aggiornamento kernel

## Vento

salve a tutti!

ho installato gentoo dall'installer cd 2006.1 con kernel 2.6.17-r7.

ho voluto aggiornarlo al 2.6.17-r8.

prima dell'aggiornamento X funzionava perfettamente ma ora con il nuovo kernel non si avvia più.

L'errore è:

 Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs for all framebuffer devices.

Qualche idea?

Grazie

Enrico

----------

## Apetrini

Ciao dovresti postare il tuo xorg.conf e dirci che scheda hai e che driver usi.......

----------

## kattivo

SAlve,

Io ho lo stesso problema.. cambiato il kernel e non mi parte piu X, sia su un pc con nvidia.. sia su un'altro con ati rage128

Vi incollo il xorg.conf della rage128 e l'errore di avvio di startx

```

# The Identifier line must be present

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

        Identifier     "Simple Layout"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

#

#

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

        FontPath     "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

        FontPath     "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

        Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option      "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

        EndSubSection

        Load  "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

#    Option     "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc101"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"  "Xqueue"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"        "256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"  "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"        "150"

# Mouse wheel mapping.  Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7.   Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2" # IntelliMouse PS/2

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

#    HorizSync  30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync  31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync  15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

        Identifier   "benq"

        HorizSync    31.5 - 79.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 100.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset    "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks     25.2 28.3

        Identifier  "Standard VGA"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        VendorName  "Unknown"

        BoardName   "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    #VideoRam    262144

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

        Identifier  "ati"

        Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen 1"

        Device     "ati"

        Monitor    "benq"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Virtual   1600 1280

                Depth     8

                Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Virtual   1280 1024

                Depth     16

                Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Virtual   1152 900

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x1024"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

```

localhost ~ # startx

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.7823

X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 i686

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 #1 Sat Sep 23 01:53:03 CEST 2006 i686

Build Date: 19 August 2006

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Sep 23 10:32:27 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

localhost ~ #

```

----------

## M4ll0C

Provate entrambe a togliere il supporto per il frambuffer nel kernel sta in Device Drivers--->Graphics support---> <>Support for frame buffer devices 

 :Smile: 

----------

## fbcyborg

non conosco il modulo fglrx, ma prova a riemergere xorg-x11 con la use "vesa" abilitata..  o comunque a riemergerlo, magari ci pensa lui a installare anche il driver fglrx...

ma per prima cosa prova a cambiare Driver      "fglrx"  in Driver      "vesa"  assicurandoti che nel kernel ci sia il supporto a VESA. E' probabile che cambiando kernel alcune opzioni si disabilitino e altre si abilitino.. a me una volta è successo un casino. Ho dovuto rimettere tutto a posto.

----------

## Ic3M4n

ma... i driver ati ed i driver nvidia li avete riemersi dopo l'aggiornamento del kernel? consiglio un

```
emerge module--rebuild

module-rebuild rebuild -X

```

----------

## kattivo

certo.. ricompilato emerge ati-drivers

ora sto provando a ricompilare il kernel

e dopo provo il tuo suggerimento..

a me sembra un problema che non trova il modulo.. perchè se provo a caricare il modulo con modprobe mi dice che non lo trova  :Sad: 

----------

## fbcyborg

mi posti un 

```
emerge -pv xorg-x11
```

 per favore?

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... le possibilità non sono molte, se non ti carica il kernel puoi aver sbagliato il symlink in /usr/src/linux

aver compilato i moduli con un compilatore differende rispetto al kernel (lo trovi in dmesg)

o magari stai utilizzando un modulo troppo vecchio che magari fa a pugni con il kernel, nel tal caso metti quello in testing.

----------

## kattivo

allora

sto usando sempre lo stesso compilatore, il sistema è aggiornato agl'ultimi pacchetti stabili.. questo è l'emerge xorg-x11 -pv

```

localhost ~ # emerge -pv xorg-x11

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1  USE="-3dfx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -magictouch -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="r128 -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -nvidia -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

## fbcyborg

Credo, e ripeto credo che il modulo fglrx non venga caricato perchè tale supporto non è attivo per xorg-x11. Infatti la flag fglrx è assente.

Puoi sempre provare a riemergere xorg-x11 abilitando fglrx in make.conf e in questo modo il modulo dovrebbe compilarsi ed essere presente quando richiesto. Ma siamo sicuri che fglrx sia il modulo che serve per la tua scheda video? se sì, basta mettere

```
VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"
```

Però come dicevo, io prima fare la prova con VESA. E chiaramente abilitare la flag vesa.

posta un 

```
ls -FGg /etc/make.profile
```

----------

## kattivo

```
localhost ~ # ls -FGg /etc/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx 1 49 May 29 00:04 /etc/make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/no-nptl/

localhost ~ #
```

ora provo

----------

## fbcyborg

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> localhost ~ # ls -FGg /etc/make.profile
> 
> ...

 

mmmh...   :Confused: 

curiosità.. perché usi quel profilo???? non è il 2006.1

Un consiglio: se vuoi il 2006.1 fai 

```
rm /etc/make.profile

ln -sf /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop/ /etc/make.profile

emerge -uDN world
```

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> curiosità.. perché usi quel profilo???? non è il 2006.1

 

evidentemente non vuole il supporto NPTL né 2006.1

chi ha dettoche il profilo deve essere sempre l'ultimo disponibile?

comuque NPTL o LinuxThreads non dovrebbero riguardare né il funzionamento di X11 né dei driver video

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Vento wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho installato gentoo dall'installer cd 2006.1 con kernel 2.6.17-r7.

 

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> SAlve,
> 
> Io ho lo stesso problema.. cambiato il kernel e non mi parte piu X

 

ecco perché credevo che volessero lo stesso profilo. Scusate.

----------

## kattivo

Non riesco ancora a far girare X

Ho usato i moduli vesa, e il monitor mi va "fuori campo"

----------

## riverdragon

Quando questo mi capita basta riemergere i driver per ricreare il modulo per X.

So che hai detto di averlo già fatto dopo il riavvio con il nuovo kernel... ma non vedo altra spiegazione, a meno che tu non abbia toccato la configurazione del kernel.

----------

## kattivo

Facciamo per passi.. cosa li serve al kernel esattamente per fare andare x nella mia conF?

----------

